# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Περίεργο πουλί - ''αρπακτικό'';;;;

## geog87

εδω και καποιες μερες στην γειτονια μου εχουν αναφερθει αρκετες επιθεσεις αρπακτικων σε πουλια που βρισκονται σε κλουβια στα μπαλκονια!!!ετσι λοιπον κ γω σημερα φοβισμενος για τυχον επιθεση πηρα την καμερα στο χερι κ εστεισα καρτερι να δω τι γινεται!!!αφου εφτιαξα τον καφε μου εβαλα το καναρινακι μου σε εμφανη θεση κατω απο την κεραμοσκεπτη στην ταρατσα κ περιμενα! εμφανιστηκε αυτο :







αμεσως το μυαλο μου πηγε σε κατι κακο μιας και δεν εχω ξαναδει πουλι με μοικανα!!!με την βοηθεια του lagreco69 καταληξαμε στο οτι μαλλον ειναι 
*
ARCHANGEL (ΑΡΧΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ)*

Archangel στα Αγγλικά,Bouvreil στα Γαλλικά,Gimpel στα Γερμανικά).
Ένα περιστέρι με ιδιαίτερη εκτίμηση από τους περιστεράδες που ασχολούνται με διακοσμητικά περιστέρια.
Παρά το γεγονός ότι εκτρέφονται για πάνω από 150 χρόνια στη Γερμανία ορισμένοι μελετητές πιστεύουν ότι είναι Ινδικής καταγωγής.
Κομψό με ντελικάτη κορμοστασιά,με ή χωρίς λοφίο(σκούφο).
Τα χρώματα του δύο για το σώμα,κόκκινο ή κίτρινο.
Τα φτερά του μαύρα ή άσπρα ή μπλέ με άσπρα τα φτερά(τέλια) πτήσης.




κ αυτο που ειδα να περιφερεται εδω ειχε κ δαχτλυλιδι!ενας κυριος που εχει περιστερια εδω απεναντι δεν γνωριζε κατι που ενημερωσα!αυτο μαλλον απο καπου εφυγε!μπορουμε να κανουμε κατι?ειναι επικινδυνο???????

----------


## tonis!

νομθζω πως τα περιστερια δεν βλεπουν τα καναρινια ως τροφη...οποτε δεν αποτελει αμεσο κινδυνο

----------


## COMASCO

τα περιστερια δεν ενοχλουν!!ετσι ξερω δηλαδη..κατι αλλο θα ειναι!

----------


## geog87

ναι λογικα ο κυνηγος της περιοχης εδω θα ειναι αλλος!σκεφτηκα να αφησω την καμερα ολο το βραδυ...παιδια κατι ακιυστηκε για ποντικια!παιζει να ανεβαινουν σε πρωτο δευτερο οροφο κ να κανουν ''ζημιες''???

----------


## jimnikaia

ενοειτε πως ανεβαινουνε και με μεγαλη ευκολια μαλιστα

----------


## COMASCO

απο οτι ξερω...με σβηστες μηχανες ανεβαινουν...οποτε φανταζεσαι...

----------


## geog87

ανεβαινουν για να φανε σπορια που πεφτουν η ολο το πουλι???

----------


## mariakappa

και ολο το πουλι .....

----------


## jimnikaia

φιλε γιωργο βλεποντας τις φωτο σε μια γρηγορη φαση θα ελεγα οτι ειναι γερακι απο τα χρωματα που εχει αλλα κοιτωντας καλυτερα ειδα οτι μοιαζει παρα πολυ με το εν λογο περιστερι που λες.ψαχνωντας στο ιντερνετ για πληροφοριες για το συγκεκριμενο ειδος (εψαξα γιατι δεν ηξερα οτι υπαρχει) βρηκα τα εξεις: 1ον οτι πριν ενα χρονο καποιος πουλουσε τα συγκεκριμενα περιστερια και λογικα η αγγελια υπαρχει ακομα.







και ισως με ενα τηλ στον κυριο αυτον μαθεις περισοτερα και 2ον βρηκα αυτο:
http://translate.google.com/translat...528pigeon%2529

απο οσο ξερω και απο οσο εχω ακουσει δεν υπαρχει σαρκοφαγο περιστερι τουλαχιστον στην Ελλαδα οποτε λιγο δυσκολο να ειναι αυτο
ο μονος τροπος για να μαθεις αν ειναι ποντικι η γερακι ειναι ενας. το βραδυ που θα παισετε για υπνο βαλε ενα κομματι τυρι στο πατωμα η σε μια φακα. αν το πρωι το ξαναβρεις τοτε σημαινει πως δεν ειναι ποντικι. και κατι ακομα. ρωτησε τι ωρες γινανε οι επιθεσεις πρωι μεσημερι βραδυ?και αναλογα στησε την καμερα σου και βλεπεις αλλα με μονο μια μερα δεν θα εχεις κανενα αποτελεσμα γιατι μπορει απλα να ερθει η να ερθει καποιο αλλο πουλι οπως τωρα αυτο.

----------


## jk21

αυτο δεν εχει σχεση παντως με τις επιθεσεις Γιωργο !

αν δεν ειναι ποντικι ή κουκουβαγια (κανουν νυχτερινες επιθεσεις )
τοτε εχε το νου σου για σαινι ,πετριτη απο γερακια και καρακαξα

----------


## geog87

παιδια οι επιθεσεις γινονται κ βραδυ αλλα κυριως μεσημερι!!!ειναι δυνατον σαινι, πετριτης να υπαρχουν στο Περιστερι???καρακαξες εχω δει...τωρα τι να πω...οι φακα θα μπει αυριο οπωσδηποτε κ θα φτιαξω καποια πατεντα με πλεγμα για προστασια!!!

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

Γιώργο τα ποντίκια ανεβαίνουν παντού. Σε εμένα ανέβηκε στον 4όροφο και έκανα αμάν για να το βγάλω από το σπίτι. Γεράκια έχω ακούσει ότι υπάρχουν μέχρι και στον βράχο της ακρόπολης, οπότε γιατί να μην έχει και στο Περιστέρι. Εδώ πάντως, Παλλήνη, έχει και γεράκια και κουκουβάγιες.

Αν θες να το αφήνεις έξω καλό θα είναι να βάλεις πλέγμα τριγύρω ώστε να είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν κινδυνεύει.

----------


## jk21

μεχρι και στο κεντρο της αθηνας εχει ... αλλα και περιστερι .ακομα θυμαμαι που ειμασταν ταρατσα με τον Γιωργη τον geam περυσι και βλεπει ενα (μαλλον σαινα αν κρινω απο την ταχυτητα ,αλλα σιγουρα ) γερακι να περναει ουτε 50 μετρα φουλαριστο καπου στη γειτονια ! για καρακαξες δεν συζητω .γινεται πανικος .φωλιαζουν στην περιοχη μου στο πρωην στρατοπεδο των διαβιβασεων στο δασος του χαιδαριου σε ψηλα δεντρα που εχει κει .διπλα στο σχολειο μου

----------


## panos70

Ποιο τολμηρες που δεν φοβουνται και καθονται ακομη επανω και στα κλουβια ειναι οι καρακαξες και μετα ερχονται τα σαινια,οι κουκουβαγιες αν το μυριστει  νυχτα σιγουρα θα σου το χτυπησει και το εχασες ,ωραιο το περιστερι της φωτογραφιας

----------


## marcello

πως καταφερνουν και τα σκοτωνουν μεσα απο το κλουβι?

----------


## geog87

> πως καταφερνουν και τα σκοτωνουν μεσα απο το κλουβι?


ναι Κωστα γινονται συχνα επιθεσεις απο αρπακτικα πουλια σε πουλια που βρισκονται μεσα σε κλουβια!

----------


## Gardelius

> πως καταφερνουν και τα σκοτωνουν μεσα απο το κλουβι?


Καλημερα!!! Το καταφερνουν, ειτε με το μακρυ ραμφος τους (π.χ. καρακαξα), ειτε με τα μεγαλα φτερα τους "καλυπτουν" το κλουβι και τρομοκρατουν το πουλακι το οποιο "σαστιζει" και το αρπαζουν!! Μπορει να γινει και με τα νυχια των ποδιων τους,...απο κει μετα ειναι ευκολο να "συρουν το θυμα" εκτος και να το αποσπασουν.αυτα.

Υ.Γ. Το 2ο που αναφερω το εμαθα απο τον jk21  :Love0030:  Οσο ζεις... :winky:

----------


## marcello

και σπανε δηλαδη το κλουβι?φτανει το ραμφος  το ποδι τους και τα σκοτωνουν?

----------


## geog87

δεν σπανε το κλουβι!βαζουν το ραμφος η τα νυχια κ οπως το πουλι κοπανιεται περα δωθε απο την τρομαρα του το αρπαζουν!

----------


## Gardelius

> και σπανε δηλαδη το κλουβι?φτανει το ραμφος  το ποδι τους και τα σκοτωνουν?





> δεν σπανε το κλουβι!βαζουν το ραμφος η τα νυχια κ οπως το πουλι κοπανιεται περα δωθε απο την τρομαρα του το αρπαζουν!


Κωστα, ειναι ακριβως οπως στο περιγραφει ο Γιωργος!!! Ειναι "η τεχνη του αρπακτικου".....

----------


## geog87

κατι αναλογο κανει κ η γατα!!!τωρα για το ποντικι...μαλλον μπαινει ολο μεσα στο κλουβι!

----------


## ninos

ρίξτε μια ματιά παρακάτω, σχετικά με τον τρόπο

----------


## geog87

δεν ειναι και το πιο ευχαριστο βιντεο κ εικονα...αλλα τουλαχιστον εχουμε μια πολυ καλη εικονα με το τι γινεται!!

----------


## CyberPanos

Εγω πιστευω οτι κατα ενα μεγαλο ποσοστο ειναι καρακαξα!
Εδω Περαμα παντως θελει προσοχη γιατι κυκλοφορει παρα πολυ εξαιτιας του δασους στο Ναύσταθμο.

----------


## jimnikaia

τελικα η φακα επιασε τιποτα η δεν την εβαλες ακομα?

----------


## geog87

> τελικα η φακα επιασε τιποτα η δεν την εβαλες ακομα?


την εβαλα αλλα τπτ...την εβαλα ταρατσα!οποτε μαλλον θα την παω στον κηπο!

----------


## Jonnakos

Ατιμα αυτα τα γερακια.

----------


## Jonnakos

Παιδια ειμαι κατοικος κεντρου Θεσσαλονικης και ουτε εγω πιστευα οτι  υπαρχει περιπτωση να δω γερακι στο μπαλκονι να ομος που εγινε το  μοιρεο.Πριν απο περιπου ενα χρονο ειχα ενα  δυο κλουβια με καναρινια στο  μηαλκονι και μολις βγηκα εξω στο μπαλκονι ειδα το ενα σκοτομενο. Δεν  πιστευα στα ματια μου. Δεν ειμουν σιγουρος οτι ηταν γερακι αλλα το  διαπιστωσα . Σε κανα δεκαλεπτο ο κηνηγος ξαναχτυπησαι και το το δευτερο  καναρινακι μου αλλα εγω γιλουσα καρτερι και το εδιωξα ιρθα σε αποσταση  μισοθυ μετρου απο το γερακι . Υπαρχουν ομος και τροποι να προστατευτητε  μπορειτε να παρεται σιτα και να ωτησεται εξωτερικα τα κλουβια .

----------


## Gardelius

> Παιδια ειμαι κατοικος κεντρου Θεσσαλονικης και ουτε εγω πιστευα οτι  υπαρχει περιπτωση να δω γερακι στο μπαλκονι να ομος που εγινε το  μοιρεο.Πριν απο περιπου ενα χρονο ειχα ενα  δυο κλουβια με καναρινια στο  μηαλκονι και μολις βγηκα εξω στο μπαλκονι ειδα το ενα σκοτομενο. Δεν  πιστευα στα ματια μου. Δεν ειμουν σιγουρος οτι ηταν γερακι αλλα το  διαπιστωσα . Σε κανα δεκαλεπτο ο κηνηγος ξαναχτυπησαι και το το δευτερο  καναρινακι μου αλλα εγω γιλουσα καρτερι και το εδιωξα ιρθα σε αποσταση  μισοθυ μετρου απο το γερακι . Υπαρχουν ομος και τροποι να προστατευτητε  μπορειτε να παρεται σιτα και να ωτησεται εξωτερικα τα κλουβια .



Γιαννη καλησπερα.Καλως Ηρθες στο φορουμ και καλη διαμονη!!!! :Happy0159:  Ριξε και μια ματια εδω Παρουσιαστείτε! ,θα σε βοηθησει στα πρωτα βηματα σου εδω μεσα  Ο χάρτης της παρέας μας και επισης Συστήστε μας και τους φτερωτούς συντρόφους σας. καλη συνεχεια σου ευχομαι!!!
Οσο για το θεμα που γραφεις, δεν εχει πλεον σημασια "που μενεις"!! Ετσι οπως εχει χαλασει την πανιδα ο ανθρωπος, ολα τα πουλια (μαζι βεβαια και τ αρπακτηκα) εχουν μαζευτει και σε πολεις. :Character0005: 
*



*

----------


## Chopper

Εμένα πρίν 10 χρόνια περίπου είχε ανέβει ποντικός στον 2ο όροφο μέσω πεύκου μάλλον ,γιατί έχω πολλά πεύκα γύρω απ την πολυκατοικία και ένα κλαδί του πεύκου άραζε στο μπαλκόνι μου, και τότε είχε σκοτωθεί η καρδερίνα μου μάλλον απο τον φόβο της γιατι είχε αίμα το κλουβί αριστερά και δεξιά το οποίο σημαίνει ότι κοπανιόταν απ τον πανικό της και είδα και μασουλημένα τα πλαστικά που κρατάνε τον πάτο του κλουβιού και πήγε το μυαλό μου σε ποντίκι.
Αυτό έγινε βράδυ,καλοκαίρι.

----------


## olga

Τώρα είδα το θέμα σου Γιώργο! Εχω ένα συγγενή στο Περιστέρι και πριν απο μερικούς μήνες βρήκε μέσα στην κλούβα που έχει στο ταρατσάκι μια κουκουβάγια.. είχε μπει απο την πόρτα είχε κατασπαράξει τα πιο πολλά πουλιά και κάποια καάφεραν και βγήκαν απο την κλούβα... Με το που τον είδε βγήκε απο την πόρτα (που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως άνοιξε) και έφυγε. 
Τα ποντίκια μπορούν να κάνουν ζημιά σε ένα πουλάκι, αλλά νομίζω πως άμα είναι τα μικρά τα ποντικάκια όχι.. αυτά θα πάνε μόνο για τα σπόρια!

----------


## geog87

αυτο το πουλι εθεαθει πριν λιγο στην ταρατσα μου...κορακι δεν ειναι??

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Γιωργο, εμενα για κορακι μου φερνει αλλα μοιαζει και λιγο με καρακαξα! βεβαια το βιντεο ειναι λιγο "σκοτεινο"..

----------


## gianniskilkis

Γιώργο είδος κορακιού είναι η λεγόμενη  ¨Κουρούνα¨ ή Κορώνη ,ξεχωρίζει από τα κοινά κοράκια λίγο από το μεγαλύτερο μέγεθος αλλά και από την διαφορά του χρώματος σε στήθος και πλάτη . Είναι λίγο πιο εξοικειωμένα με τον άνθρωπο απ΄ότι τα κατάμαυρα ...  άτιμο πράγμα ιδιαίτερα άμα πεινάνε είναι θρασύτατα μέχρι και στο πιάτο σου μπορεί να έλθει .

----------


## ninos

Κορούνα είναι. Συμφωνώ και εγώ με τον Γιάννη. Είναι εξοικειωμένες με τις αστικές πόλεις και υπάρχουν αρκετές ακόμα και σε κεντρικές περιοχές της Αθήνας.

----------


## geog87

ναι αν σκεφτειτε οτι την τραβηξα στο περιστερι...αρκετα εξοικειωμενη πρεπει να ειναι!!!αυτο το πουλι σιγουρα μπορει να κανει επιθεση σε κλουβια κλπ ε???

----------


## Giwrgos13

Ναι κορουνα ειναι να μια φωτο

----------


## jimnikaia

κουρουνα ειναι αυτο και δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα με τον κοσμο και δεν φοβουνται γιατι ειναι ζωα της πολης

----------

